# Worlds smallest and largest horse



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thumbalina, is weirdly shaped. lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's another photo


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i always though thumbelina was really ugly. lol. but that kid with the reins looks photoshopped in there.
radar's cute.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor Thumbalina...I feel so sorry for that horse. 

However....I really wanna ride Radar. It would be a BIG change from my boy haha


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> i always though thumbelina was really ugly. lol. but that kid with the reins looks photoshopped in there.
> radar's cute.


I noticed that too. It is def. photo shopped. Thumbelina is funny looking. Her hind legs are weirdly shapped/tied in.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

It's because she's like...genetically deformed from being a dwarf. 

I thought there was something weird about that first picture but I'm dumb and couldn't tell what. That's a crazy height difference!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

The whole pic looks photo shopped. But that poor lil horse I wonder what its canter looks like :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww she's so tiny.  & wow; he's HUGE!  I bet if you'd fall off him you would know it! Holy cow.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> I bet if you'd fall off him you would know it! Holy cow.


Yah because it would take forever to hit the ground :lol:


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Aww so cute! I WANT Radar! I have a thing for big horses and man I would love to have him.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I wonder what size shoe that boy has, or better yet what is his ferrier bill!


----------



## Larra98 (Jan 17, 2009)

OMG!!! that horse is huge!!! and pretty. thumbalina is weired shaped. lol


----------



## hillybillyinlover (Nov 12, 2008)

AWWW i love thumbaliena yeah she is weird shaped butt i lovee her<3

she can live inside with me lol

and i love radar lol big horses are the besttt


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Oh my. The draft is BEAUTIFUL! But Thumbelina?? She kind of creeps me out ...  I dont know... I agree, very weirdly shaped... she doesn't even look like a horse...


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thumbalina, is weirdly shaped. lol


 
Hence her being a dwarf......


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That kid irritates me... He's holding reins to no where......Where's the bit???


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> I wonder what size shoe that boy has, or better yet what is his ferrier bill!


I would love to see how big one of those shoes would be!!


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

wow thats crazy!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Radar was the 2006 biggest horse. 2007 is Tina, a percheron mare measured at 20 hands.
*2007 Current Guinness World Record holder:*
Jenson’s Diplomat Tina, aka *Tina*,* 20 hand* *Shire* mare. She was measured barefoot at the age of 3. Her sire was 19.3 and her dam was over 18 hands tall. She was bred by Jenson Shires and is currently owned by Jim & Marge Williams in Niota, Tennessee. 
_"In order to obtain size in a horse of any breed you must start with the genetics. You have to have two parents that have size bred into their genetic make up. Then you have the potential for a large horse. Feed, health conditions and general care all contribute to the ultimate size that a horse will attain._
_Tina may actually have another 3 years of growth ahead of her. Sometimes a shire will get most of its growth by the time they are 3 but will continue to grow till they are 6 years old. We may actually be witnessing a horse that will continue to grow for another 3 years._"
- Clark Jenson of Jenson Shires


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Oooops!! I said she was a percheron but she's a shire!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

i have seen the big horse before and i do not want that feed bill!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Tina is weirdly shaped too. It looks like you could slide down her neck and go off her bum.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's a picture of her standing a little straighter. I think she's standing on a slight uphill. I've seen another picture of her and she looked balanced.


----------

